# Beautiful day for a walk



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Welcome Fall! Sharing some of the views from where I live.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

I actually took this picture back in April. It's a selfie of me and Belle. :cute:


----------

